# Steam-Profil



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

Ahoi,

als ich gerade so durch das Forum schau, entdecke ich ganz oben auf einmal "Steam Profil", direkt neben "Dein mybuffed-Profil". Neugierig wie ich bin drücke ich drauf und es passiert... nichts. Man wird lediglich zurück auf die Forumsstartseite zurückgesendet. In den Profileinstellungen funktioniert der Reiter "Steam" nun auch, abgesehen davon, dass da steht "No Steam Profile information to display". Also in die Profileinstellungen und tatsächlich das Feld "Steam ID" gefunden. Das funktioniert aber auch nicht, da immer gesagt wird "Steam-ID: Deine Eingabe erfolgte im falschen Format". Also diesmal nicht die ID normal angegeben, sondern als ID-Link. Funktionierte ebenfalls nicht. =/

Ich bin daher etwas verwirrt. :S Ist das System aktiv, aber noch verbuggt oder nur aus versehen von Forengott Zam für alle sichtbar gemacht? Finde es nämlich als Steam-Fan ganz interessant ^.^


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2011)

Das sollte gar nicht aktiviert sein - ist ein uraltes Plugin, dass wir mal zur Einführung von IPB3 getestet haben. Das ist auch nicht auf die neue URL-Struktur der Steam-Profile gemünzt.


Das Forum-Profil enthält bis auf die Wallposts (die da eigentlich auch nichts verloren haben) eigentlich keine Informationen, außer zu der Forenaktivitäten. Für alles andere gibt es das mybuffed-Profil.


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das sollte gar nicht aktiviert sein - ist ein uraltes Plugin, dass wir mal zur Einführung von IPB3 getestet haben. Das ist auch nicht auf die neue URL-Struktur der Steam-Profile gemünzt.
> 
> 
> Das Forum-Profil enthält bis auf die Wallposts (die da eigentlich auch nichts verloren haben) eigentlich keine Informationen, außer zu der Forenaktivitäten. Für alles andere gibt es das mybuffed-Profil.



Ah, okay. Hab mich nur gewundert, weil gestern Abend stand das noch nicht da


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ah, okay. Hab mich nur gewundert, weil gestern Abend stand das noch nicht da



Ich hab gestern ein paar Plugins gecheckt und deinstalliert. Dabei hab ichs wohl mit aktiviert.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

Schäm dich


----------



## mristau (6. Mai 2011)

Hab das Steam-Profil eben auch gefunden, sollte das jetzt aktiv bleiben, oder wurde das abschalten vergessen ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Hab das Steam-Profil eben auch gefunden, sollte das jetzt aktiv bleiben, oder wurde das abschalten vergessen ^^



Das Tab zu dem Steam-Plgin hat sich trotz Deaktivierung/Deinstallation in der Profilanzeige vom Forum verankert - da das Foren-Profil aber eh nicht das offizielle ist, ist das auch egal.


----------

